# Gobbling



## Straley

guy I work with that has a cabin in Cambridge texted this morning he said them ol gobblers were sounding off this morning can’t wait for the season to open taking the Mathews was close last season


----------



## floater99

Makes my hair stand on end cant wait


----------



## Straley

It’ll be here befor we know it going fix up my killer b decoy painting the head and body there is video on you tube type in painting your killer b decoy a young kid is doing the video


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Starting to get the fever also. You can smell it in the air this time of year.


----------



## ohiostrutter

Walked a new property I got access to yesterday morning. It was so windy I don’t think I would have heard one if he was sitting on my shoulder. Getting pumped. It was 55 degrees yesterday morning on my walk. Makes it seem like it is getting close! Leave to jump start the season in Tennessee in about 5 weeks!


----------



## Straley

Did anyone check out that video painting your killer b decoy check it out I’m buying all the supplies worth watching


----------



## Jeremy Barker

I can't wait. My little one will be running the gun this year. He's super pumped. I've taken him last couple years as a tagalong but he's so excited to maybe get a shot for himself. Honestly I always look forward to turkey season but never like I have this one.


----------



## floater99

Jeremy Barker said:


> I can't wait. My little one will be running the gun this year. He's super pumped. I've taken him last couple years as a tagalong but he's so excited to maybe get a shot for himself. Honestly I always look forward to turkey season but never like I have this one.


 I took my nephew two yrs in a row for youth hunts He killed a bird each time tells me this is easy Uncle he has not shot one since  The greatest two hunts ever and the anticipation killed me for days prior to going think I was as if not more EXXCITED


----------



## Jeremy Barker

I know I am lol. He got his 1st deer this year during youth this year. A little button head but to him and me too it was a booner! We went nuts. He strutted around telling random people at the gas station and even the waitress when when went for breakfast lol. I'm just ready to hear some thunder chickens, catch some crappie, and find some mushrooms and some ramps. Cabin fever has got me and him both pretty bad


----------



## $diesel$

Turkey, crappie, mushrooms, and ramps. It don't get no better than that!
Chase'n turkeys is another passion of mine.
Haven't had any ramps since my old neighbor passed away 5 years ago. I really miss those ramps in a morning omelet.


----------



## Carpn

Turkey hunting is something special . I really feel sorry for someone who hasn't had the experience of standing in the woods as it wakes up listening to birds chirping , then hearing the first gobble of the morning a few hundred yds down the ridge .


----------



## Jeremy Barker

Carpn said:


> Turkey hunting is something special . I really feel sorry for someone who hasn't had the experience of standing in the woods as it wakes up listening to birds chirping , then hearing the first gobble of the morning a few hundred yds down the ridge .


Me too. There is nothing like it. You can't explain it and have people understand, you just have to experience it to comprehend


----------



## Jeremy Barker

$diesel$ said:


> Turkey, crappie, mushrooms, and ramps. It don't get no better than that!
> Chase'n turkeys is another passion of mine.
> Haven't had any ramps since my old neighbor passed away 5 years ago. I really miss those ramps in a morning omelet.


I've got one big patch I hit every year and guard that secret like it's gold lol


----------



## Straley

I’m with u guys I like my turkey hunting more then hunting deer hearing them sound off it’s something special


----------



## $diesel$

Straley said:


> I’m with u guys I like my turkey hunting more then hunting deer hearing them sound off it’s something special


Got that right, brother. I used to hunt ducks, never hunted turkey til about ten years ago. I'm like you now, rather hunt turkey than deer hunt. I think it's the calling i like best, got that from duck hunting, i suppose.
Carpn put it pretty well, experiencing the woods come to life is great and that first gobble......damn April, get here already!


GO BROWNS


----------



## Straley

The last couple of season I’ve been trying to shoot one with my Mathews I’ve been trying to do a head shot with manugs bullhead broadhead it’s hard trying to get them to come 7 to tens yards from your blind


----------



## OptOutside440

I'm ready for turkey season! Can't wait to be out there hearing the spring songbirds and seeing the sky at sunrise at the edge of a farm field. I have a lot of great memories deer hunting, but as time goes by I find myself reminiscing the most on turkey hunting.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It became my favorite over deer hunting back in the early 80’s. Hunting the same spot, You can watch the woods change day to day literally from that drab brown grey to bright green everywhere. Then getting hammered after those few soft yelps of the season. Exciting..


----------



## bobk

View attachment 295989
View attachment 295991
View attachment 295989







Can’t get outside right now to listen for gobbling. I did see this group in the back yard this morning. Pics suck from the phone. 3 longbeards one that has no tail. He looks funny strutting with out a tail. 2 hens with beards at around 6-8 inches and a bunch of hens.


----------



## floater99

Pesky little critters nice flock of birds


----------



## OptOutside440

Nice flock, hopefully the weather will break soon!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Damn bob you post those birds every late winter... you lucky dog.


----------



## Straley

Ya he posted similar pic last year about this time I can’t wait it’s not going get here soon enough


----------



## $diesel$

You can join me at my place anytime, SP. Bring big Jim with ya. Look here, some of them try'n to get in the house........LOL
Took that pic through the kitchen window and screen bout 7 years ago.
Didn't think my cousin would believe them standing in the driveway. Plenty more on the hill as well.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

$diesel$ said:


> You can join me at my place anytime, SP. Bring big Jim with ya. Look here, some of them try'n to get in the house........LOL
> Took that pic through the kitchen window and screen bout 7 years ago.
> Didn't think my cousin would believe them standing in the driveway. Plenty more on the hill as well.
> View attachment 296009


May take you up on that Dave. Appreciate the offer!


----------



## bobk

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Damn bob you post those birds every late winter... you lucky dog.


They hang around this time of year and then move off. Too bad they don’t stay all year. I very much consider us lucky.


----------

